# Stihl - Germany or American



## SteveG (Dec 3, 2009)

I've been trying to determine which Stihl's are German and which are American made. My local Stihl dealer told me the way you can tell a German made from an American made (no mention of Brazil or China) is the color of the handle. The typical Stihl off white is German, orange and black are American. That would mean, by looking in their catalog, all the occasional use saws, 290, 310, & 390 are American made, the 270, 280 and all the professional use saws are German made. Some other posts in other forums say the 260pro is American made (white handle) so I'm going to assume the dealer is incorrect and will look at the serial number to be certain.

He went into great detail about how the American made crankcases are pressed together verses two-piece cast design made by Germany. 

What are your opinions regarding German vs American made? I was looking to either get the 310 or 390 thinking they are German but according to his theory and the catalog they are American made with the one-piece crankcase.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2009)

I think your dealer's got it all wrong. Someone will be along shortly to straighten this out with accurate info.


----------



## mikefunaro (Dec 3, 2009)

MS 200T and MS441 to MS 880 are made in germany. There's a white sticker on the front of the crankcase of any german made stihl that says "made in germany"

MS 260 and MS 361/362 are both white handled saws that are made in USA. 

Increasingly, however, they are truly global products, so the "made in" should really be more along the lines of "finally assembly in X"


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Dec 3, 2009)

The heated handle models are German also, 260, 361, etc.


----------



## Uldis (Dec 3, 2009)

As far as I know ALL MS441/460/660/880/200t are made in Germany ALL MS181 made in USA, but saws like MS260 MS361 are made in both countries for different markets. Sorry, don't know about other models. (My dealer once told that they make non-pro saws in USA and all pro saws in Germany). And if I am not wrong, then there is not a sign on the saw, stating Made in USA (like on narrow bars), it says something like assembled in Virginia Beach, USA from parts made in USA and abroad, something like that.


----------



## mikefunaro (Dec 3, 2009)

Uldis said:


> As far as I know ALL MS441/460/660/880/200t are made in Germany ALL MS181 made in USA, but saws like MS260 MS361 are made in both countries for different markets. Sorry, don't know about other models. (My dealer once told that they make non-pro saws in USA and all pro saws in Germany). And if I am not wrong, then there is not a sign on the saw, stating Made in USA (like on narrow bars), it says something like assembled in Virginia Beach, USA from parts made in USA and abroad, something like that.



Agreed, I did not mean to say that all other models were made exclusively in the US. I'm pretty sure that the large majority of Stihl models distributed in Europe are made in Germany, regardless of their class. For example, BR600s purchased there are indeed made in Germany. There's a video of them making clamshell saws in Germany on youtube, from when they were on the deustchworld channel's made in germany, so I'm pretty sure that at least some plastic crank case saws are being made there.


----------



## woodshed (Dec 3, 2009)

Just to clarify, are all Stihl cylinders made in China now, or do they use some quality Mahle stuff here and there? (serious question)

Scott


----------



## rmh3481 (Dec 3, 2009)

Stihl cylinder manufacturing in São Leopoldo, Brazil. 
http://www.thinkproject.com/project...oduction-building-for-andreas-stihl-ag-co-kg/

Mahle is down there too;
http://www.metalleve.com.br/__c12570c2003cb56c.nsf/Print/W26FHNNG351MARSEN?OpenDocument&Click=


----------



## GRIZ (Sep 11, 2014)

mikefunaro said:


> MS 200T and MS441 to MS 880 are made in germany. There's a white sticker on the front of the crankcase of any german made stihl that says "made in germany"
> 
> MS 260 and MS 361/362 are both white handled saws that are made in USA.
> 
> Increasingly, however, they are truly global products, so the "made in" should really be more along the lines of "finally assembly in X"


 The bar also says made in germany or usa


----------



## GRIZ (Sep 11, 2014)

Ups another old thread


----------



## xxl (Sep 11, 2014)

I have heard that on the serial number the frist diget is where its made. 1 = Germany 2= America The rest of the manufactures i am not sure on


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Sep 11, 2014)

xxl said:


> I have heard that on the serial number the frist diget is where its made. 1 = Germany 2= America The rest of the manufactures i am not sure on




That's pretty much what I have been told by Stihl dealers.


----------



## ColdStihl (Sep 12, 2014)

"Made on Planet Earth" would probably be the only accurate label in this day in age.

Without getting into a geopolitical, socio-economic debate about off-shoring, the only thing I truly care about is a good quality product that is still affordable.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 12, 2014)

xxl said:


> I have heard that on the serial number the frist diget is where its made. 1 = Germany 2= America The rest of the manufactures i am not sure on



Yes, take a look here:


----------



## mattaggie (Sep 12, 2014)

Serial numbers beginning with a 2 (made in USA) have all been used up. "5" will now denote made in USA.


----------



## Merc1973 (Sep 12, 2014)

Mine is made in WEST Germany.


----------



## ColdStihl (Sep 12, 2014)

Merc1973 said:


> Mine is made in WEST Germany.



So is my Sig P220, so I know the feeling.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 12, 2014)

Merc1973 said:


> Mine is made in WEST Germany.



Not a new one then!


----------



## splitpost (Sep 12, 2014)

Well going of that list ,i have a 026 thats made in china?

Sent from my GT-S7500T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## big t double (Sep 12, 2014)

mattaggie said:


> Serial numbers beginning with a 2 (made in USA) have all been used up. "5" will now denote made in USA.


I have just started noticing the 5's and wondered what the deal was. Thanks. Mind if I ask how you came to learn this?


----------



## harrygrey382 (Sep 12, 2014)

yea


splitpost said:


> Well going of that list ,i have a 026 thats made in china?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7500T using Tapatalk 2


yeah gotta watch those damn chinese 026s...


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 12, 2014)

big t double said:


> I have just started noticing the 5's and wondered what the deal was. Thanks. Mind if I ask how you came to learn this?


----------



## MrFiXiT (Sep 10, 2015)

harrygrey382 said:


> yea
> 
> yeah gotta watch those damn chinese 026s...



A chinese vendor is selling an MS660 on Amazon that has no logos. Looks like a real Stihl for the most part. Maybe a copy but definitely strange because it's new and selling for $600. I can't get a good used one that cheap


----------



## HarleyT (Sep 10, 2015)

I have one that says West China.............


----------

